# لكبرى الشركات والمؤسسات الكبرى والبنوك مقر إدارى على مساحة 1600م أربعة أدوار



## Waseetk_Estate (12 يناير 2012)

للشركات والمؤسسات الكبرى والبنوك للجادين فقط 





مقر إدارى على مساحة 1600م للإيجار
عبارة عن أربعة اداور بمدخل خاص 
واجهة خارجية زجاجية مخصصة للشركات والمؤسسات والبنوك 
بأرقى أماكن القاهرة الكبرى والجيزة 
أول الهرم بأجمل الأماكن التجارية
الموقع خياااااااااااال 
برج ذات واجهات كلاسيكية فاخرة 
 بدرابزينات فيرفورجيه ودهانات مضادة للأمطار والرياح
 المداخل من الرخام المستورد مجمل بالمرايا المشغولة 
 2 مصعد كهربائى من أجود الماركات العالمية 
 إنتركم داخلى مع إمكانية الإتصال بالحارس
 جميع أعمال عزل الرطوبة والحرارة طبقاً لأجود المواصفات والخامات 

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى
 كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.ش 01144400104/01013555929
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
http://waseetk.egypt.net
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بالقاهرة
 المعاينة مجانية
 نرحب بالوسطاء

__________________
​ __________________

وسيطك@Waseetk
Http://Waseetk.F orumEgypt.Net​​


----------

